# Getting a V!



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am on reserve for a female V pup next summer. This forum and really helped with insight and what to expect from these guys, so thanks everyone. Any favorite activities, toys, or just in general recommended for puppyhood and beyond?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

A very sturdy pair of hiking boots is a start


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well we're off to a good start then because I have plenty of those!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

you will cry. we all do at least once during the trying puppy months---don't feel like you're crazy for doing so. put away all of the clothes you'd mind getting holes in. line up friends or family members to help out every once in a while in the beginning---they get to play with a puppy, and you get a brief respite from the madness. 

Some on the forum (for good reason) advise against playing tug with these dogs, but I find it's one of the quickest ways to tire out my pup. If it's been a while since you've raised a puppy (or it's your first time) there's a lot of great literature out there on training and behavior. I'd suggest reading a few different ones to get a variety of perspectives that you can pull out when you feel you've run into a training wall. Do. Not. Fear. The. Crate. (and the time-out in the crate)---it's truly one of the best tools to have in the trying years (and has other benefits, too, like travel safety). Lua loved her soft toys and babied them until the recent shred-a-thon she's been on at 18 months. 

Be prepared to tinker with food type/brand until you find one that suits your pup's tummy. Get together a puppy first-aid kit---these dogs seem to get themselves into trouble frequently. 

Stockpile wine or beer for those nights when you just. can't.

Lua didn't seem to "get" the kong for a few months, but treat puzzles she would figure out too quickly. 

And get ready to laugh and shake your head at the silliness and lovability of these guys


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha great post emilycn and thank you-
Luckily I will be getting the kiddo when my semester ends, so I'll have 5 weeks of solid 1 on 1 time for potty training and basics. 
Although it is fun, tug of war is not my game of choice because I am planning on doing some bird hunting with my V. I don't want to encourage her to thrash dinner! 
How long did it take you (anyone) to crate/potty train your vizsla? It took my lab a couple of months.

*** What brand of dog food do you guys use?? *** I used science diet for my last, but have read good things about Orijen and TOTW. Thoughts?


----------



## Bowie628 (Oct 30, 2014)

Baggy sweatpants helped so if Bowie had the sharkies he would only get fabric. Wearing tight jeans made my legs an easy target. I used a squirt bottle for sharkies. One little squirt to the forehead made him snap out of attack mode. If I didnt have the squirt bottle on hand I would stop playing and walk to the other side of the baby gate. He also liked to carry around fabric toys, which made his mouth unavailable for shark attacks. The kong ones stuffed with rope lasted a decent amount of time. I enjoyed watching him drag oversized soft toys as he followed me from room to room.

We like his kong wobbler. The kibbles fall out pretty easy but that was good for him learning how to use it. I think some other brands have an adjustable opening. The kong biscuit ball can fit larger treats like jerkey or fry sized sweet potato chews. They are pretty hard to get out so he wasnt interested until he was older. Now he will roll it around for about 10 minutes. He also likes himalayan dog chews and antlers.

Bowie is about 6 months and hasnt had an accident in a couple weeks. He had been good for a couple weeks before the last accident too. He understood potty training when we got him at 13 weeks and was consistently asking to be let out when needed around 4 months. He tolerates being kenneled well as long as I stick to the schedule and he has been properly exercised. If he is sleepy he naps in there with little to no whining. If I have to kennel him at an unusual time he whines for 5-10 min.

He loved his puppy socials. Other dogs wear him out faster than I can.

Good luck!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just remember " in every single case, it does eventually get better" hehe 8)
Oh and buy lots of sox lol


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Bowie628 - great advice!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

ksand24 said:


> 1. Luckily I will be getting the kiddo when my semester ends, so I'll have 5 weeks of solid 1 on 1 time for potty training and basics.
> 
> 2. How long did it take you (anyone) to crate/potty train your vizsla? It took my lab a couple of months.
> 
> 3. *** What brand of dog food do you guys use?? *** I used science diet for my last, but have read good things about Orijen and TOTW. Thoughts?


1. That's great timing! I got Lua a few weeks into the fall semester (I'm a phd student) and boy was she a serious drain on productivity in those early months!

2. Potty training was uneventful for us---I don't really remember how long it took, but I do remember taking her outside to potty what felt like every 5 or 10 minutes when she was awake. All puppies get a bit overwhelmed and out of control at times, but I think the wealth of sharkie and zoomie evidence suggests these guys are a bit more prone to being inattentive to their bladders, which might contribute to the challenge of potty training. 

3. I use TOTW with some add-ins (supplements for allergies during the spring and fall, coconut oil, a raw egg or pumpkin or plain yogurt here and there). During allergy seasons, I switch Lua to 1/2 raw, 1/2 kibble. She gets TOTW in the morning, and honest kitchen in the evening. I don't really notice a difference in her when she's on 1/2 raw, but I figure she loves it, it's not prohibitively expensive to do 1/2 raw, and it may help with her seasonal allergies and related skin issues, so why not? There are lots of good kibbles out there (for those who choose to feed it) --- have you checked out dogfoodadvisor.com? There's also a good number of raw feeders on the forum who give great advice on the matter, should you choose to go raw.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Ah ha. You've received a lot of great information (which you may yet believe is exaggerated, but it's not) but for whatever "peculiarities" one may face with a Vizsla the rewards are incomparable.

If you want to talk about making raising a demanding breed even more inconvenient by feeding RAW, I'm happy to talk about it. I'm now 6 months in with our 8 month old boy (starting on our day one, at 8 weeks) and I could not be happier with the decision. Chester positively gleams with vitality and health. I'm sold. But it is a job if one want to feed RAW economically. I'm about to meet "the meat truck" as I post.

As to tug-of-war, I've had bird dogs most of my life and none has ever had a problem being "soft-mouthed" or with retrieving to hand despite playing tug-of-war. YMMV.

Congratulations!

Bill


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Spy said:


> If you want to talk about making raising a demanding breed even more inconvenient by feeding RAW,
> 
> Bill


haha! So true! They look so content chowing down a meaty bone though. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14647322090/

And just to throw another tug-of-war experience into the mix, even though I tried, Scout would never play tug with me. If my hand went on it she'd readily give it up, but still excitedly crunches birds on occasion. It's good to have all these different experiences in your toolbox in case one doesn't work on your dog.

Some of our favorite toys are a kong, orbee world ball, pet stages stuffing free toys, and the world's entire supply of tennis balls. Dehydrated liver is a great high value training treat. I really recommend clicker training. For the puppy stage or lifelong chewers, bully sticks, antler sheds, or himalayan dog chews are all popular. Rawhide doesn't digest well, so it can cause blockages. Better to avoid.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

einspänner said:


> ... They look so content chowing down a meaty bone though. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14647322090/
> ...


"Content"? ... she's in heaven! The video calls them "beef ribs", but they must have a more specific name ... I gotta get my pups some.

Bob


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone your responses are very appreciated! Keep them coming if you think of other suggestions. My breeder stated that they feed their dogs TOTW and are going to try out Purina Pro Plan Sport. I looked into the different foods on dogfoodadvisor as suggested (thanks emily) and saw that orijen has some of the highest reviews but holy smokes thats pretty pricey.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bob said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > ... They look so content chowing down a meaty bone though. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14647322090/
> ...


Spare ribs or back ribs I think. Names of cuts always vary by region. Get a whole rack, portion into 2 or 3 ribs sections, and you've just earned yourself an hour of peace!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Spy said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to talk about making raising a demanding breed even more inconvenient by feeding RAW,
> ...


Great video. I got back from meeting up with the meat truck that brings us tasty bits for the V (like green tripe, duck feet, beef hearts, cartilage, and stuff like that) and among this trips wonders I got a pig head. I wasn't expecting the fur to still be attached, but I wonder why I'm suprised?

Not sure a pig-head eating video would win as many converts as a a rib eating one would. Egads.

Bill


----------

